# How do I block someone?



## BloodRedFox (Jun 24, 2007)

I have my reasons...


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, on the right hand side top corner of any page on FA below yur "hello xxxxxxxx" and you messages, is the "control panel" button.

Click it, then on the left side click "profile info", and near the bottom of that page is a space to type names of people you want to block.

Hope that helps.


----------



## BloodRedFox (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Crabby.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 24, 2007)

No problem.


----------

